# WinDVD MFC Application Error



## SpanishDancer (Jul 17, 2006)

I received a new DVD someone shot for me and, when I start up InterVideo WinDVD 5 I get to the menu that displays the video clip. But when I click on it I receive the following error message "WinDVD MFC Application has encountered a problem and needs to close."

I am able to play other DVD's. Any idea what the problem might be?

Thanks for your help.

Tony


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

try playing with windows media player,if ok then probably just win dvd struggling to play the way the copy was encoded,check win dvd with a film you have played on it before


----------

